# Touch up and repair man needed



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking for three touch up and repair men for large project in Valley Forge and Allentown Pa. Must have own transportation and tools. Project in Valley Forge expected to last until 2021. This is an opportunity for the right candidates.
We are a third generation family owned business doing over 40 million a year in volume. Interested candidates can call 6092068130. Ask for Pat.
Email [email protected]


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Touch up and repairs till 2021? Wow.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Touch up and repairs till 2021? Wow.



I bet those three touch up guys won't be of the same nationality as the finishers they're going behind !!!:whistling2: That may be why It's gonna take till 2021!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

rockdaddy said:


> Looking for three touch up and repair men for large project in Valley Forge and Allentown Pa. Must have own transportation and tools. Project in Valley Forge expected to last until 2021. This is an opportunity for the right candidates.
> We are a third generation family owned business doing over 40 million a year in volume. Interested candidates can call 6092068130. Ask for Pat.
> Email [email protected]


Wow man i am impressed i have work 2 weeks at a time.......guess have only been in business 2 years but my gosh i would love that


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Wow man i am impressed i have work 2 weeks at a time.......guess have only been in business 2 years but my gosh i would love that


what are you waiting for?....... book the ticket and go


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Im not Mexicana my friend


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well thats whos work ill be fixing and polishing a turd


----------

